# guards



## hammeredon (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry I put this in the wrong format earlyer

How many of you missing fingers do not use safety gaurds


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

The post was ok before. I responded to it there.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Me too


----------

